# Mein Stör, fast eingefroren...



## SteppenWolf (16. Jan. 2009)

Hallo zusammen, und nachträglich allen ein "Frohes Neues Jahr"

ich habe gestern abend mit erschrecken feststellen müssen das mein lieblings Stör fast regungslös an der Wasseroberfläche trieb... 

"Kurz zur Info, mein Teich, ca. 15000L, einfrieren der Wasseroberfläche mit einem Ausströmerstein ca. 10cm unter der Wasseroberfläche punkturell verhindert..."

Es sieht so aus, als ob der Stör in der mitte vom Körper etwas angefrostet ist, sich Luft unter der Haut gebildet, und somit nicht mehr am Grund stehen kann.
Die Stelle am Körper ist leicht gerötet.

Nachdem ich ihn endeckt hatte habe ich ihn vorsichtig im Techtemperierten Wasser in ein Becken im Haus gebracht, sodass sich die Wassertemperatur langsam erhöht...
Das Wasser wird ständig mit einem Ausströmer mit Sauerstoff angereichert, und etwas Futter habe ich auch hinzu gegeben.
Leider schwimmt er aufgrund der Luftansammlung im Körper sehr untüpisch sichelförmlich...

Hat er eine changs auf Genesung???


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Stör, fast eingefrohren...*



SteppenWolf schrieb:


> Hat er eine chance auf Genesung???



Ja sicher hat er die. Aber: 
- Wieder aussetzen vor dem Frühling/Sommer ist nicht mehr drin
- Futter erst einmal lassen, später wieder
- Ein genügend großes Becken besorgen


Wie groß ist er denn ?

@all
Und bitte keine Diskussion über 15.000 Liter und Stör Bla Bla Bla, hier braucht jemand Hilfe


----------



## SteppenWolf (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Stör, fast eingefrohren...*

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort...

Das läßt mich hoffen... :beeten


----------



## stu_fishing (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Stör, fast eingefrohren...*

Hallo!

Sparen wir uns die Disskussion um die Teichgröße.
Auf den Bildern sieht das ganze nach einem sehr kleinen, und wahrscheinlich unterernährtem Waxdick oder Osster aus.

Ich persönlich würde den Fisch erlösen - es sieht nicht danach aus als ob er noch zu retten wäre. Wenn die Fische mal gekrümmt herumtreiben oder auf dem Boden liegen gehen sie zu 99% ein.

Eventuell könnetst du die geröteten Stellen mit Propolis behandeln (die Schwanzflosse nicht vergessen- die hats auch erwischt) und mit etwas Salz behandeln.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass sich der Fisch erholt und würde in Zukunft auf __ Störe verzichten.

MFG Thomas


----------



## toschbaer (17. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Stör, fast eingefrohren...*

hmmmm,

ich habe bei dem Stör keine ......!!!!!!

Total abgemagert :shock

VG


----------



## Redlisch (17. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Stör, fast eingefroren...*

Ich würde mir da auch keine große Hoffnung mehr machen, er ist viel zu schwach ... 

Wann hat er denn das letzte mal Futter bekommen (im Teich) ?

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Stör, fast eingefroren...*

Nun gebt ihm doch eine Chance, warmes Wasser bewirkt echt Wunder


----------



## SteppenWolf (17. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Stör, fast eingefroren...*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Wann hat er denn das letzte mal Futter bekommen (im Teich) ?
> 
> Axel



Hallo Axel,
das kann ich dir garnicht so genau sagen, da wir bisher einen eher milden Winter hatten, hat sich die Winterpause in meinem Teich etwas verlagert...
Ich glaube das müßte so um November gewesen sein. 
Als die Futteraufnahme meine Fische nach und nach nachließ habe ich die Fütterungen eingestellt.

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das der Stör unterernährt ist, ich achte eigentlich immer bei der Fütterung darauf, das ich die Koi´s und die __ Störe gleichzeitig füttere... jeweils in einer anderen Ecke des Teiches, sodas die Koi´s nicht das Futter klauen...


Heute habe ich des Weiteren einen weißen Schleier an der Schwanzflosse endeckt... mein Optimismus nimmt langsam ab 

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## toschbaer (17. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Stör, fast eingefroren...*

Hallo Sebastian,
wie Thomas (Stu) schon geschrieben hat, ist die Schwanzflosse auch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden (Eisbrand) genau wie die linke Flanke auch!!Wie Stu und auch andere darauf kommen, dass der Stör (vielleicht Sternhausen Hybride) unterernährt ist? !!! Weil die Bauchhöhle eingefallen ist!!
Stu hat Dir eine Salzbehandlung empfohlen; ist gut und gib bitte gutes Meersalz mit vielen Mineralien! Zum anderen brauchen und nehmen die __ Störe auch Futter im Winter! 
Ich persönlich nehme Sinkfutter für Störe speziell für den Winter gemischt mit Sinkfutter für Koi.

LG und VG
Friedhelm


----------



## stu_fishing (17. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Stör, fast eingefroren...*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Nun gebt ihm doch eine Chance, warmes Wasser bewirkt echt Wunder


in so einem Fall definitiv nicht mehr..das sagen viele Jahre Erfahrung....

*"Heute habe ich des Weiteren einen weißen Schleier an der Schwanzflosse endeckt..."*

tja...der war auf den Bildern sehr schnell zu entdecken.....

*"Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das der Stör unterernährt ist, ich achte eigentlich immer bei der Fütterung darauf, das ich die Koi´s und die  Störe gleichzeitig füttere... jeweils in einer anderen Ecke des Teiches, sodas die Koi´s nicht das Futter klauen..."*

Störe müssen auch im Winter gefüttert werden!
Der Fisch ist definitv unterernährt..wenn du sagst die Störe..dh da sind noch mehrere???....nunja... wär mal interessant zu wissen wie groß der Kerl eigentlich ist!

Wenn du dich selbst als Tierfreund siehst und dem Fisch was Gutes tun willst erlöse ihn!

edit- überschneidet sich mit Friedhelm- wenn schon unbedingt Jodfreies Salz!*(vielleicht Sternhausen Hybride)*...ziemlich sicher ein gueldenstaedti Hybride.


...ist aber alles mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit sinnlos...auch wenn ich jetzt als Miesepeter dastehe...ich kann nur empfehlen falls noch andere Störe vorhanden sind diese abzugeben!

Thomas


----------



## Redlisch (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Stör, fast eingefroren...*

Hallo Sebastian,



SteppenWolf schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> das kann ich dir garnicht so genau sagen, da wir bisher einen eher milden Winter hatten, hat sich die Winterpause in meinem Teich etwas verlagert...
> Ich glaube das müßte so um November gewesen sein.
> Als die Futteraufnahme meine Fische nach und nach nachließ habe ich die Fütterungen eingestellt.



Wie schon vorher geschrieben: __ Störe fressen auch im Winter !
Also diese bitte weiterfüttern (aber nicht so viel wie sonst)...

Meine bekommen alle 3 Tage etwas, aber nicht so viel wie im Sommer.
Wenn sie mal 2-3 Wochen nichts bekommen schadet das sicher nicht, meine waren vor dem Winter gut im Futter. Durch den sehr starken Frost konnte ich die letzten 2 Wochen nicht füttern, ich musste den Eisfreihalter abschalten, da er das Wasser zu sehr auskühlte. Seit 2 Tagen läuft er aber wieder und morgen kann wieder gefüttert werden bei mir.

Axel


----------



## SteppenWolf (19. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Stör, fast eingefroren...*

Hallo zusammen...
nochmal danke für eure Hinweise etc. ...

Leider mußte ich heute feststellen, das er die Nacht nicht überlebte 

Um noch auf Frage von Thomas und Uwe einzugehen, er hatte eine Größe von ca. 40 cm.
Ich hatte ihn vor ca. 2 Jahren von einem Freund bekommen, dessen Teich ca. 80.000 L fast, der ihn allerdings abgeben wollte, weil seine Koi´s lieber das Stör-Futter vom Grund als Koi-Futter aus seiner Hand fressen wollten... :crazy


Und ja, ich sagte mehrere... es sind noch zwei weitere vorhanden, ca. 20 cm
Um aber jetzt keine Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen...
"sollten sie zu groß werden gebe ich sie ab...! => bzw. der Teich wird größer"

Also ich danke nochmal allen und wünsche einen guten Start in die Woche...

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Stör, fast eingefroren...*

Morgen,
sehr schade, ich dachte er hätte eine Chance. Aber __ Störe sind wohl doch Empfindlicher als man meint.


----------

